# Hello All



## windandwave

I'm Mae. My husband and I have been married for one year, together for fourteen (we got together in high school). We're expecting our first child next month and we're really excited and a wee bit terrified hah.


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and congrats :)


----------

